# Coding positions



## SRothgeb (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have just completed my coding courses.  The course I am on now is to prepare me for entering the job market.  One of our assignments is to ask people who have coding postions how they went about applying for them.

How did you hear about them?
How many interviews you went on?

I would appreciate an feedback

Thank you
Stephanie Rothgeb
beileag@snet.net


----------



## shimmerwink (Jun 20, 2008)

For me entering the job market was difficult. I had no prior medical experience so alot of employers did not want to hire me and do all the training.  After I passed the CPC exam it took me 6 months before working as a coder.
The first entry level position I got was referred to me by my coding instructor.
Most jobs I applied for through career builder and I went to numerous interviews but the best way is through references from other coders.
I keep in touch with my instructor and former classmates and network.


----------



## dlashua (Jun 21, 2008)

After I received my credentials, it took me 4 months to enter the field and that wasn't even coding, I ended up taking a per diem registration job, from there I went on to work on denials for state medicaid, after 5 months of proving myself I was offered a full time position working the denials, a few months later a coding position opened, I had to take an internal test (very hard) and luckily got the job.  My advice, get your foot in the door doing whatever needs to be done, work hard, do a good job, be helpful to your co-workers, offer to work on projects and watch your career grow.  It might take a little time, but in between starting and getting the position you really want, you are gaining experience and the respect of your co-workers.  Good Luck to you


----------



## mike888c (Jun 21, 2008)

*certification required*

First, before you even start applying you need to be cpc certified.  ALL of the employers want experienced individuals but more than that, they want you to be certified.  Being certified, will only get your foot into the application process. THEN if you are considered, you will have to take yet another in office test that they supply to see if you know what your doing.  SO EVEN if you get certified, if you dont pass their internal test then they wont even bother looking at your resume.  And this, as the others said, is on who you know and who you keep in contact with.  It is a very difficult career to get into, but once you do its up to you to maintain your knowledge and self worth.  And another good point brought up by sum1 else, is that if you have to, as in there is no other options get a position as a non-coder but still in the medical office field, then do that.  There you can build valuable experience and exposure, soon enough a coding position might come along and you might have more of a chance getting it.


----------



## SRothgeb (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for helping me out.  I just took my CPC exam yesterday.  I hope I passed, I felt it was very hard.  I used all but 10 minutes of the 5.5 hours with no break.  The words were bluring on the page.

I will be redoing my Resume and putting it out there very soon.  I have to wait the 2 weeks to see if I passed.


----------

